# Basement Bath Remodel



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Hello all, I've decided to do a much needed remodel to my basement bathroom. The bathroom was vented out of the side wall. I tried to change that with an AAV, but that didn't work too well so I decided to do it right. In the past couple of weeks I've got it mostly gutted and have started to break up the concrete to fix the pipes and add a proper vent. I haven't quite decided how/where I'm going to run the vent, but I'll probably end up building a chase alongside my chimney that runs in the middle of my kitchen. I'll also take this opportunity to make the bathroom a little bigger.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry the pictures are out of order but from now on I'll get them in order.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Here are my rough plans--


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Finished up most of the demo this weekend and got the area cleaned up. Also went and bought supplies to start framing. 

I'm using 1" XPS foam glued to foundation with PL300, tyvek tape on the seams. (I know I should probably go with 1.5"-2" but I'm trying to cost cut and save space and the previous fiberglass against the foundation didn't seem to suffer from too much moisture). I will then frame the wall 3/4" away from the foam (on my wet wall at least so that I can fit drain/vents and supply pipes). I may add wood braces screwed into foam and concrete if I feel it needs the support. 

Pressure treated 2x4 sill plate with sill insulation tapconed into the floor.

Once I get the walls framed out my plumber friend is going to come help me plumb it all up. I'm going to price out the cost between copper and pex and make that decision.


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Why remodeling? Just the wall insulation is going to be nice. What are you doing for the floor? In floor heating? How hard was it to break up your concrete, what tool did you use? What are you doing for venting? What is the ceiling height? 

Sorry for 20 questions?


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks for the interest. Remodeling because was vented through side wall of house and exited right below where I plan to put a door upstairs so I needed to move the pipe. One thing led to another and I was tearing down walls. 

I broke up the cement with a hammer and sledge. Where it was previously filled in it was only around 2" thick and came out very easily. I'm running into a bit of an issue with breaking out previously undisturbed concrete and need to get close to the wall in some spaces and it is making me nervous. May need to use chipping hammer or hammer drill and trying to determine how close I can get to the wall without messing anything up. 

Venting is going to be run alongside my chiminea chase. Ill build it out 2 3/4. Once i get through the first floor it's smooth sailing as second floor is inside closet. 

Flooring I plan to patch the hole, then maybe use self leveling cement on entire floor then screw 1/4 cement board to the floor and tile on top. The basement is pretty warm as is, but I may do in floor heating--I'm just nervous that adds another $300 to the cost but I may regret it if I don't do it. 

Ceiling height is horrible. Finished height will be about 6'4"


----------



## rebelranger (Aug 1, 2012)

Yikes, yes 6'4" is to short to be considered living space. What else are you doing with the basement? If you can't include it as living space but plan on selling one day, I wouldn't do anything more than the bare minimum because you may have to demo everything just to pass a home inspection.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Yes, all the houses in my neighborhood have low ceiling basements--consequence of being built in the 1920s. There was an existing bathroom (without a CO) in the basement when we purchased and it wasn't really an issue. I do know that some people in the neighborhood have legalized bathrooms in the basement despite the low ceiling height. 

That is mainly why I'm trying to finish this on the cheap--it is a basement bath, but we do use it often because it is right below the kitchen and there is no main floor bath (someday hopefully!). 

The rest of the basement is just laundry, utilities and storage. There is a small space that we will eventually "finish" on-the-cheap for some extra space/storage/kids can run around.

We really do not plan on moving any time in the foreseeable future...


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Got some progress done. All of the outside wall framing is done. I still have to fur out part of one of the walls once my shower pan is delivered so that I can get the exact measurements. I started running a 15 Amp lighting circuit that will power lights in the bathroom, lights in closet next to bathroom and a few lights in the laundry area of the basement. I'm also going to tap into this circuit for an outside light. 

I'm also going to run a 20 Amp circuit that will supply the vanity outlet and the shower fan/light combo (gfci protected).

I still have plenty to do...but looking forward to getting the plumbing run soon.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Got some more progress!

Got the drain and vent pipes installed. Filled in the concrete. 

Next up: Supply plumbing, fur out one side of shower wall, run vent pipe up through chase to attic, install shower vent.....


----------



## Sephora (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow..that is a lot of work! What you didn't like the wood paneling? LOL

Nice job from how it looks so far.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Thank you. It is a ton of work; much more than I anticipated.

I didn't like the wood paneling! One thing led to another and I found myself demoing it one day. I'm glad I did because there was some mold and rot issues with the shower.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

just wondering about you vents for the toilet and shower. Who did the rough-in?


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

A friend of mine who is a union plumber did the rough-in. He was explaining the rolling to me so I'm sure he definitely did it correctly. Do they not look rolled enough? I'd assume that is difficult to tell from a picture at this angle.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

They are rolled somewhat. How much is hard to tell. The shower takeoff looks more so than the toilet since the toilet vent has a street-90 out of the tap of that Tee.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

hammerlane said:


> They are rolled somewhat. How much is hard to tell. The shower takeoff looks more so than the toilet since the toilet vent takes a quick 90 out of the tap of that Tee.


So is this an issue or are you just trying to make me nervous?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

benleef said:


> So is this an issue or are you just trying to make me nervous?


I wouldnt lose any sleep. I dont think those horizontal sections of those vents will ever clog but wonder why he did not run the toilet flat portion straight to the wall and then up. Flat vents are suppose to be as short as possible.

Relax and enjoy your new bathroom


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

That makes sense. Not sure why he chose to do it that way. Thanks!


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

Some Progress. I decided to take the opportunity to clean up all the wiring that was in the area and run in through the new stud wall instead of stapled perpendicular to the ceiling joists. This was quite a bit of work, but I think it turned out OK. I plan to run two circuits the the laundry area which sits under the kitchen for future kitchen circuits when we get to the kitchen remodel.

I also still have to run the bathroom circuit but am waiting until pluming is complete.

Also, I re-did the stairs going to the basement a couple months ago. I still have to stain and poly them but figured I would wait until after the remodel is done.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

It has been a busy couple of weeks,

I poured self leveling cement on the floor. It was my first time using the stuff, so I didn't do a perfect job, but I got it much flatter. 

I sistered the ceiling joists to level and flatten the ceiling. I decided to do it this way because if I ran furring strips perpendicular I'd loose at least 3/4" all around, this way, I lost 3/4" at most. I borrowed a friend's laser level, which made things incredibly easy.









My plumber friend finished the plumbing. Except for the pluming vent, which I need to finish--I'm running it horizontal for about 8 feet and then up a chase that I am going to build along the chimney all the way up to the roof. Not looking forward to that job!









Shower floor is installed. Set it in a bag of mortar. Feels quite solid. There are a couple spots that feel a little hollow--I'm going to try to shove some more mortar under there while I still have access just for good measure.









Exhaust vent is installed. Turned out to be much easier than I thought it was going to be. 








Still plenty more to do....


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Here is a random question for you: Did you just drill a 4" hole through the rim joist for that fan? Is that OK to do since most of the stability of that joist is just from stuff sitting on top of it?


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

It is not through the rim joist. It is actually just through the old tongue and grove outside siding. It is above the sill plate. The house is what I believe balloon construction. 

However, I've heard that drilling through the rim joist (even 4") hole is fine as long as it is not under a stud or main support (like under a window).


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

So I finally finished the remodel back around August, but haven't had a chance to upload some pics. Figured maybe someone would be interested in seeing the progress.


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

more pictures


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

before and after shots (or after and before shots):


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice transformation. :thumbsup:


----------



## benleef (Feb 22, 2012)

123pugsy said:


> Very nice transformation. :thumbsup:


Thanks! My father is a contractor, so growing up I learned a lot, but this was my first major project as my own contractor... I learned a ton working on found out that doing this kind of work is my hobby. Unfortunately when I was a lazy teenager I didn't like when my dad asked for my help!


----------



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

benleef said:


> Unfortunately when I was a lazy teenager I didn't like when my dad asked for my help!


Ha!
I was exactly the same for anything to do with construction or renovation stuff when I was young.


----------

